# Fairbanks-Morse clutch



## MarkySparky (Aug 29, 2022)

I was wondering if it is mechanically possible to make (or buy) an auto-clutch system for a Fairbanks-Morse 208 12HP engine?

Currently there is a hand wheel that you push in to engage the pump jack.


----------

